
Claim that Covid-19 came from a lab in China completely unfounded scientists say - MilnerRoute
https://www.newsweek.com/claim-that-coronavirus-came-lab-china-completely-unfounded-scientists-say-1498308
======
bb2018
I feel like the source of the virus has become too politicized in most
reporting and I'd really like someone with expertise to weigh in on what the
unknowns truly are. The Newsweek source is a professor who says "it is not
supported at all by available data" but there is obviously no data or evidence
of any theory. You could easily say "Claim that Covid-19 came from Huanan
Seafood Wholesale Market completely unfounded".

To be clear, if I had to bet I would lean towards betting it came from a
random bat/human interaction, but from either perspective seems like a problem
of probability and guesswork.

~~~
throwaway888abc
Second that. Too much noise everywhere.

someone with expertise to weigh in on what the unknowns truly are

------
zepto
A scientist may say this, but that statement itself appears unfounded in any
evidence provided in this article.

